# mommy plucked me...



## LindseyG (Jan 15, 2012)

I told mommy I didn't want to lose my beautiful long hair but she told me if I didn't I could get very sick and get something called wool block. I didn't want to get that so I was a very good girl and let mommy pluck me today. My hair was falling out anyways but I still miss it. 
I was so pretty before with my long hair 












but now i'm nearly bald! Mommy says it will grow back and probably even longer than before.













mommy says with short hair I look shiny like my satin angora daddy


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 15, 2012)

You are still a total beauty. Your mommy should submit that first photo to the "disapproving rabbits" website. I bet you would be bunny of the day!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 15, 2012)

:yeahthat: great pics.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, you still are lovely.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 23, 2012)

Definitely still lovely. 

And love that first pic. 

Thanks for sharing.

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 23, 2012)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: Looks so silky and smooth now!


----------



## Oreonme (Apr 8, 2012)

You look so pwity with your showrt haiwr.It will gwow bak i fink.

This is me mommies babwy spweaking.I am 3 weeks owld today.so im ofwicially an easter bwunnyy.My nwame is Tornado and hapy estwer:stork::spintongue


----------



## PupTheRabbit (Apr 9, 2012)

ADORABLE


----------



## nermal71 (May 23, 2012)

My mommy does the same thing. But heres what ya do. Sit there and close your eyes and be really really still and make your mommy think you like it so much that you fell asleep. Then when she's not paying attention snap and bite. Mommy squeals and yells naughty but at least she stops doing that awful stuff. My mommy doesn't get that I LIKE to look all clumpy.


----------



## HEM (May 23, 2012)

Don't worry, you are still a cutie
Plus, you don't want to get hairballs!!


----------



## LakeCondo (May 24, 2012)

You don't want to have s tummy ache & to see the v-e-t, do you? Brushing is better than that.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 24, 2012)

My mommy plucks me too! I tinks it is ssssooooooo rude! My wool ges so long and bootiful, den she just pulls it all off. I dont tink a crasin is enough payment.

Mommy says she is making a scarf from my wool. I need to wear it because I is chilly now.


----------

